# •♠•♠•♠• Acompáñame por la calles de Cayma! •♠•♠•♠•



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Otra vez fuí a averigüar del megaproyecto de ARQUITHEM al edificio en donde queda y llevé mi camára, estas son nuevas fotos "al estilo Lía" :lol: de Cayma ojalá les guste :|.

Subiendo a la oficina, el ascensor me mareó 










En el último piso saqué estas fotos, el edificio tiene unas vistas :drool:



















Haber Pedro si te sacas la duda de este edificio 










Luego bajé y me fui caminar, las calles de Cayma que bonitas son.



















Esta palomita tan lejos del centro 










Los Geranios que no avanza hno:










Doblé la esquina y esta casa me gustó.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas tomas amigo. Me gustan las pano´rámicas! Y que fue, cuéntanos lo que te dijeron exactamente en la constructora sobre dicho megaproyecto de nose cuántos pisos...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se nota que es una de las mejores zonas de Arequipa, pero creo que deberían poner más orden en las construcciones.

En esta foto, por ejemplo, se ve feo un edificio entre varias casas.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

América, siempre en tu vida :lol:










A este árbol lo rodeaban las casas en círculo, no me salió bien la toma 










Una urbanización










Nuevos edificios


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> Buenas tomas amigo. Me gustan las pano´rámicas! Y que fue, cuéntanos lo que te dijeron exactamente en la constructora sobre dicho megaproyecto de nose cuántos pisos...


Hola Sky seguía cerrada la oficina , mañana vuelvo a ir :lol:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Están chéveres! Ojalá y nos regales más fotos así


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Otro ángulo










Me gusta tanto verde que hay por aquí










Aquí también hay perros figuretis :lol:










La Quinta Mónica, muy chévere, super privada.


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Jeremy! bien al estilo Lia, con "perros figuretis" y todo! jejeje! Linda Arequipa, como siempre.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jeremy: mientras que a Lía los perros figuretti le juguetean, a tí te miran con cara de pocos amigos!! :lol: :jk:
Están excelentes tus fotos! :banana: kay:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muchas gracias a todos:nocrook: creo que ese perro me quería morder :lol:

Continuemos..
Más Quinta Mónica










Mucho amarillo uke:










Esta casa me gustó también, el color es relajante.




























Más allá este edificio que no entró por completo :lol:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Qué bárbaro como construyen tanto departamento en Cayma! :nuts:




























Casa muy bonitas














































Más edificios



















Sky te reto! :lol:










Viva Brasil!!










Eso fue todo amigos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J3R3MY said:


> Sky te reto! :lol:



Ha ! Cuando gustes, donde gustes y como gustes.........

a cero !!! :cheers: :lol:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que bella está arequipa... como siempre una de las ciudades más lindas del Perú.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

cayma es un barrio de arequipa, cierto?
y a diferencia de jeremy, me gusta el tono amarillo. es como que le viene a la ciudad. se ve muy mediterráneo...lindo. no choca.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita AQP, aunque ya es hora de más verde (árboles en las calles y avenidas, así como parques y arbolizar los cerros) y más edificios (más altos y mejor diseño que los actuales). 

Excelentes tomas jeremy, te felicito y te agradezco por traer estas fotos al foro.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Excelente trabajo Jeremy!!!!!! Realmente que todas las fotos estan A1.
Cada vez me enamoro mas de Arequipa.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que buen recorrido Jeremy !!!! Todas las tomas estan de lo mejor !!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bonita Cayma pero algunas fotos no se ven.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buenazas tus fotos Jeremy, como siempre te luces. Conosco la bella Arequipa, he tenido la suerte de visitarla dos veces, y las dos veces que he ido la he gozado muchisimo. Veo igualmente por tus fotos que el potencial urbanistico de Arequipa es simplemente espectacular, pues con ese entorno que tiene del Misti, los otros volcanes y su campiña, ni Lima, con su lindo mar, llegaría a igualarla. Ciertamente una bella ciudad, orgullo de todos los Peruanos. Y esta creciendo, muy hermosa por cierto.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Otra cosita, me encantaría ver este hilo en el foro Latinoamericano, para q dejen de decir, q aparte de Lima.......... y Cuzco..., pues la verdad q estan buenisimas esas fotos.


----------

